# Gilliam Racing Saddle



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 20, 2020)

Here's one you don't see every day, original ca. 1895 Gilliam racing saddle - unique tubular chassis proprietary to Gilliam I believe- 

Leather is excellent, finish is excellent - only the 2nd or 3rd early racing saddle of this "high back" style that I've managed to unearth-

Anyone else have one on a bike?


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 23, 2020)

Incredible condition!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Parsons (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice saddle.
I'm working on an Ariel which I believe is a Model 3 Light Roadster. The only part of the saddle remaining is the undercarriage in the attached picture which is similar to the Gilliam undercarriage. The add for the Ariel lists Garford, Solid Comfort, or Sager saddles as options. Can someone help identify this saddle?
Thanks!


----------



## David Brown (Jan 26, 2020)

I think that is part of an early Sager saddle. I make a sager saddle with a with flat spring that will work with what you have. I also have that same nose piece that fits on the front square spring. I have had the piece for years and could never figure out what it was for, but it is very similar for the part that goes on my sager saddle. Get back to me and i will send you some pictures. Is your bike a mans or ladies? i also might know someone that has that saddle on a bike.
Dave


----------



## Parsons (Jan 27, 2020)

Sorry for the slow response. We lost internet connection yesterday. Yes, I would be interested in seeing pictures of the saddle that goes with this undercarriage.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 27, 2020)

From 1897 Sager Saddle Catalog:


----------



## David Brown (Jan 27, 2020)

Blue Streak
Thanks for posting the catalog pictures of the Sager saddles great help.
Dave


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 28, 2020)

Such good community progress and conversation, good ol' CABE-


----------



## David Brown (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking for the above sager saddle rail.  any help would be most appreciated. Or if you have one that needs the leather get back to me,    please PM  me only
 Or contact me at bikehike@rogers.com


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 14, 2020)

My Gilliam found a new home. 
Ca. 1898 Joseph DeLay "DeLay Special" out of Chicago.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 14, 2020)

nice build on the delay, it looks great


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 14, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> My Gilliam found a new home.
> Ca. 1898 Joseph DeLay "DeLay Special" out of Chicago.
> 
> View attachment 1139812



Nice ride! The tire pump...looks like the same one in the pouch of my Glenwood.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hey Jesse, can you take a photo of your Gilliam on the bottom?


----------

